# This Isn't Hotspotting?????



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, since this is posted on the DOW's Facebook Page I'm not going to consider it hot spotting.

And while the fish is at the anglers arms reach it is still a big fish if you look at the fish in relation to the mans hands.

There is no story about it just that it was caught in Current Creek, so if you are headed that way this weekend expect more crowds.

https://www.facebook.com/UtahDWR


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice fish, one of the few tigers left it seems. I've not seen a planter tiger in 4-5 years there so I dont know if they plant them anymore.

Doubt it will be more crowded than its been this year... I've never seen a more crowded year than this year at CC, from Memorial day on its been packed. Every place you can pull off a trailer, and places you shouldnt are filled.

Fishing has been mediocre compared to other years IMO, pretty slow.

... that said, I personally saw a bigger one caught ice fishing this past winter in the group next to us. 26" rainbow. I've never broken 20" in that lake and we fish it a alot.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking at the hands and assuming a ~4" hand width that is about a 26" fish right there---and chonky enough to have eaten Carole Baskin's former husband.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

That my friends is a PIG


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Looking at the hands and assuming a ~4" hand width


You must have some tiny hands Johnny! :grin:

You know what they say about tiny hands-->small gloves! hardy har har!


----------

